# Bikerstrecke Osenberge/Truppenübungsplatz Oldenburg(Niedersachsen)



## Downey (24. September 2011)

Huhu!

Ich weis das es in der oben genannten Region einige Strecken mit Sprüngen etc gibt. Hat einer vielleicht eine Lagebeschreibung inkl Adresse für für mich?
Anreise wäre mit dem Auto, da ich nur RC Autos im Gepäck habe, kein Bike, aber Grund zum dort fahren ist der gleiche


----------



## greyscale (25. September 2011)

Sei einfach sonntags um 1 an der Schleuse am Niedersachsendamm in OL. Üblicherweise geht's dann in die Richtung.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (26. September 2011)

Downey schrieb:


> Hat einer vielleicht eine Lagebeschreibung inkl Adresse für für mich? Anreise wäre mit dem Auto, da ich nur RC Autos im Gepäck habe, kein Bike, aber Grund zum dort fahren ist der gleiche



Wie viel Sand vertragen Deine RC-Winzlinge? 

Ich kenne mich in dem Fahrzeug-Segment leider gar nicht aus ... fahre kein "Mini"  ... und ehrlich gesagt, habe bisher auch niemanden mit Fernsteuerung in besagten Ecken gesehen. 

Der StOÜbPl Bümmerstede bietet für MTBer - insbesondere an seinen Rändern - einige feste, teils buckelige und auch recht beliebte Transfer-Trails / -Wege, ist aber ansonsten geländeradtechnisch eher eine - selbst von Cyclo-Crossern  - gemiedene "Strandhalde". Scheint ja aber für RCer recht brauchbar zu sein, jedenfalls wenn man als Außenstehender das hier liest?!? Aber gut, um dort hin zu kommen, am besten irgendwo hier parken ... und ab in den Wald!

Zu den Osenbergen südlich der BAB 29: sind - anders als der Übungsplatz - mehr ein Wander-Revier, zudem mit noch dichterem, reichlich mit Kiefern & Co. bestandenem Niederwald _- dieses Video (hatte ich kürzlich auch schon im OL-Thread verlinkt) gibt ab ca. 01:40 Min. einen kleinen Eindruck vom Kernbereich, der sogenannten "Steilen Wand": _[ame="http://vimeo.com/25927520"]Huntetrail & Osenberge[/ame]
Aber ob man da mit den ...?!?     

P.S.: Seit wann ist das hier ein RC-Forum?


----------



## Downey (26. September 2011)

Mutti schrieb:


> P.S.: Seit wann ist das hier ein RC-Forum?






Dreck und Sand ist kein Problem, wie du Hier schon recht festgestellt hast. Dort fahren ist ganz schön, wir suchen aber auch etwas wo man schön springen kann. War schon mal im BMX Park in Eversten, schöne Jumps, kann man richtig geil Bashen, aber die BMXer haben zwar nichts gesagt, aber "sehr unbegeistert geschaut" und später wurds auch zu voll, so das ich wieder zum Truppenübungsplatz bin, wo es aber leider keine vernünftigen Jumps gibt.

Die "gemiedene Strandhalde" werd ich mir in jedem Fall noch mal genauer ansehen. Sonst: Bäume sind unser beider Feind  Landest du vorm Baum tut dir das genau so weh wie mir wenn mein "kleines" Auto vor dem Baum landet   Man leidet halt mit.  So klein sind die übrigens nicht und gehen so an die 70 sachen  Mit was für einer Cam hast du das Video gemacht? So eine wollt ich mir auch noch mal holen für ein paar schöne fahrvideos.


----------



## Mutti (27. September 2011)

Downey schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Cam hast du das Video gemacht?



Oh, gemacht wurde es mit Go Pro HD ... aber es ist nicht von mir. 

N8


----------

